# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Problemas con hilos que tienen el mismo nombre

## Marvel

Hay ahora un post que alguien ha abierto, y su título es "Opinión". El caso es que cuando trato de entrar, me abre un hilo antiguo llamado de la misma manera.

No es la primera vez que me ha pasado algo similar aquí, aunque en la anterior ocasión no llegué a reportar el aviso.

----------


## Iban

Es un problema conocido. Mientras el programador intenta resolverlo, los moderadores estamos procediendo a cambiar los nombres de los hilos donde sucede esto, para que tengan nombres diferentes.

Os agradecemos vuestra colaboración si, mientras tanto, utilizáis nombres más específicos para la creación de nuevos hilos. En la medida de lo posible, intentad evitar títulos como "tengo una duda", "me presento", "nuevo en el foro", "juego de cartas", etc. Intentad que en el título haya alguna palabra más específica con vistas a evitar la duplicidad de títulos.

Gracias por vuestra colaboración y paciencia.

----------

